# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Διαρροή πλυντήριο πιάτων whirlpool ADG954

## nik302

Υπερχείλιση στο πλυντήριο πιάτων whirlpool ADG954 από το μπροστινό κάτω μέρος παίρνει και βγάζει νερό

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Τώρα έκανες ερώτηση και ζητάς βοήθεια ή απλά αναφέρεις την ζημιά; Κοίταξε μήπως έχει τσακίσει το λάστιχο της πόρτας και χάνει νερό από κει.

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

